# 85k a mth for family of 4



## Just8in (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi, I am considering moving to HK from SG but my concerns are rent, schooling and pollution. I have 2 young kids (4.5 and 1.5) and my wife will be giving up her job so that we can move to HK. If offered 85k hkd all-in, is it going to be tough to get by esp without a second income? Is preschool ex and hard to get in too? Is the air going to be a issue, looking at living around the Tai Koo Shing area! Thanks in advance for all your advice.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just8in said:


> Hi, I am considering moving to HK from SG but my concerns are rent, schooling and pollution. I have 2 young kids (4.5 and 1.5) and my wife will be giving up her job so that we can move to HK. If offered 85k hkd all-in, is it going to be tough to get by esp without a second income? Is preschool ex and hard to get in too? Is the air going to be a issue, looking at living around the Tai Koo Shing area! Thanks in advance for all your advice.


Singapore International School (Hong Kong) - 

Singapore International School(Hongkong)


----------



## anniewong (Apr 19, 2015)

85k could be a little tough but not impossible at all, people in HK live on much less, just need to see if your lifestyle can adapt. Your kids' education will eat up a good 15k each easily unless they're in kindergarten or not in an international school. Rent will be around 30k easy if you want to live in an ok area and an ok flat. that leaves 25k for household expenses, entertainment, and savings. For the household we find we use around $500/day on food and other odd things averaged out and put together.... so that's just 10k left for entertainment and savings. You can get by without a doubt, but unless you're willing to give up the optimum scenario somewhere, it will pinch.


----------



## UltraM (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, HK$85Kpm is like 3-4 times the median household income in HK. Annie is right. Your biggest expense is Rent and Kids Education. If you can keep both within 40Kpm, you should be able to get by. Food cost is similar to SG - very cheap to very expensive. Domestic Helper cost is similar. You have tax to pay (I dunno - but you can check that at the IRS website). Your wife may be able to get a job to help later. I always hear "Pollution" but never heard about anybody dying from it - Unless you or your family got some allergic problems to pollution, it should not weigh in your decision process.


----------

